# Sensa Soak...?



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Group, Does anyone know IF a plant-growth product is still available?
It's called *'Sensa Soak'*, and is a product from Holland.
The product is used to pre-treat seeds, by soaking them before germination.
It is supposed to give you between 10 - 25% more female seeds/plants.
- [This is from the Mel Thomas book, "Cannabis Cultivation, A Complete Grower's Guide", published in 2002, page 31.]
All my outdoor plants are flowering/showing sex, and I've had to pull 29 males so far, and it Hurts to have to do this!  
After nurturing my 'babies' from seed, to 5 - 6 feet tall, it seems such a waste of time, money and effort.

-*Question #2*....do many of you grow ONLY Feminized seeds?​Do you get the same yields from those, as you would with regular seeds?
Is there any downside in using Feminized seeds?
I'm tired of losing about 1/4 of my crop to Males. :holysheep: 

-Just thinking ahead to next Summers garden you know.

Any help/ideas are greatly appreciated!

Thankx,

StonedWoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2013)

If you are only losing 1/4 of your crop to males, you are beating the odds, with is 50-50.  Not sure if I would try to improve on that with some chemical.

Female seeds are twice as much (and sometimes more) than reg seeds.  So, while you could run fem seeds, if you are getting 75% female and 25% male, buying fems is not cost efficient.  Fems are more likely to hermie if stressed.  There are some here who have had great luck with fem seeds, but I am not one of them.  If given the choice between reg seeds and fem seeds, I take reg seeds every time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 9, 2013)

> If given the choice between reg seeds and fem seeds, I take reg seeds every time.



Only thing (so far) that I do not enjoy with my reg experience, vs my fem, is that it's taking twice the size to veg them until you sex them. Twice as much soil to use / transplant with and twice the amount of light (being as the larger pots really starts to space them.) 

I'm going to be running my MH and glass hood next to my T5 and doing 6 under each... But if I had fems to start with, I wouldn't have had this issue. 

It's a mixed bag so far for how I'm seeing it, but who can say "no" to a great set of genetics just given to you? 60 reg seeds, 5 strains.. WOO HOO!  Guess I'll be killing some males and transplanting the unknown a lot! lol


----------

